# What MPG do you get from your 3ltr.td



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have one of these and the engine is superb,quite happy getting [email protected] and 26 @58mph.
It is a 24ft van.

cabby


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fuel*

Hi

My figures are all on the MHF MPG thing. Overall average of 24 since taking ownership two years ago.

21 on a poor run, 28 at best, tag axle van, 5000 kgs.

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*3.0*

8.5m x 3.4m
5300kG's
Twin Wheel Single rear axle

Averages 20mpg

Worst 18MPG (70mph)
Best 26mpg (Inteneris BIS Pyrenees - Rouen, FRANCE)


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

:lol: :lol: 

Mercedes 5 tonner,7.7m long,twin rear wheel single axle. Averages 22mpg, best 55mpg descending the Col de Madeline on the Tour de France last year. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Worst for ours is 17ish and best 24ish

Richard...


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

worst about 17 ish and best of around 22. A recent near 2000 mile trip upto Scotland returned 21 mpg. I drive with a very very light foot at 60 mph most of the time but cant get any better than the 22, and thats rare.

steve


----------



## moby56 (Sep 16, 2010)

have lunar roadstar 800hd getting about 24.5 mpg so far on A roads still to do a proper long trip


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Ours hasn't shifted much from 20.3 over the summer, including fully loaded around France,

Ken.


----------



## skiboycey (May 21, 2009)

3.0 160 multijet Ducato with 4000kg Autotrail Cheyenne.

About 22mpg at 60mph

About 20mpg at 70mph

About 16mpg at 80mph

About 21mpg on mixed A roads driving carefully

About 19mpg driving quickly on A roads and overtaking slower cars etc.

About 12mpg going up mountain passes.

Average around Europe all summer 21.3 mpg doing indicated 75mph on most Autoroutes (about 71mph on GPS) and driving moderately on A roads and local roads.

In other words about the same as everybody else, it would seem!

Cheers, Mark


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

My MWB panel van returns 26mpg local running, on trips south when I do not hang about( I stay legal  ) I get 30mpg, the best I have had is 32mpg and no doubt if I did not exceed 60mph, 35mpg would possible, chatting to a fellow camper at Peterborough a couple of years ago who had a selfbuild on the Ducato LWB Maxi 160 3ltr, he said he sets cruise control at 60mph and regularly get mpg in the high 30s. My example is at the lower end of the GVW and obiviously bigger vans will return lower figures. The 3ltr engine is a beaut, so responsive and quiet, coming up to 17000miles and 3 years old, hasn.t missed a beat..
viator


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

For those who quote "x" mpg at "y" mph-

Is that the reading from the dashboard panel-and if so how accurate is it?

Mine provides all sort of weird readings and I certainly wouldn't rely on them as being anywhere near accurate


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine averages out at 19.8 mpg which for a biggish van at 5.2 tons is OK I think. I tend to do 70 on motorways and around 60 otherwise. I am aware of the limits so no need to tell me, Alan.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi,

Slightly heavier than most so far, which may be why I'm slightly worse.

8.9m x 3.4m ish - 6000kg ish (max allowable 6500). Total mileage for the van to date 11400 (previous owner had only done 2300 in three years). 

Overall average in 18 months since purchase (2nd hand) 17.5,
Best tank full 19.8 (included a 180 mile round trip very lightly laden),
Worst tank full 15.9 (French Alps).
All are actual figure based on brim to brim fillings.

I'm quite heavy footed most of the time, and there is a slightly upward trend in the figures (possibly as the engine loosens with use?).

Though I keep detailed records, I don't worry about the mpg - I just see it as a potential indicator of something if it changes significantly. 

It's still a lot cheaper to run and fuel than my previous Land Rover Discovery when towing a 1700kg caravan 

Regards,
John


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Telbell said:


> For those who quote "x" mpg at "y" mph-
> 
> Is that the reading from the dashboard panel-and if so how accurate is it?
> 
> Mine provides all sort of weird readings and I certainly wouldn't rely on them as being anywhere near accurate


You are right the OBC does go from one extreme to the other, my mpg figures are calculated on full tank to full tank fill up.
viator


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fuel*

I don't worry too much about MPG. I just try and drive so as to not put too much strain on the engine/gearbox/drivetrain.

After all, if I can get 20mpg at todays prices, I will only save £200 over 10,000 miles if I manage 22mpg.

I have, in the past, had cars that will not do 20 mpg on petrol. So driving a motorhome that can carry 8 and sleep 6 at 20mpg is good for me.

Mrs TM offsets her diesel use by driving a very economical Hatchback (55mpg town 78mpg runs). 8)


----------

